# Sinkers



## LiquidFishing (Apr 6, 2016)

Hello everyone, just want to throw this out there that I'm new to the whole surf fishing fun ya'll been having over the years. 

My question is what size sinker do you use when the waves are ruff like they were yesterday? I have a 3oz sinker with about 12 inches of space from my hook on 20 pound braid.. Also what size circle hooks are best for surf fishing I was using a 4/0 maybe a 2/0? 

Thank you in advance for the help as I would love to meet some people to teach me the ways of this wonderful sport!


----------



## billdawg (Nov 8, 2015)

Try using sputnik/spider sinkers. They are designed to stick in the sand and they have worked much better than pyramid sinkers for me when it is rough. I have gone upwards of 6oz but that is while using a pretty heavy rod/reel setup.

Size of hook depends on what fish you're wanting to catch. Size 2 and 4 circle hooks are good for whiting, pompano, etc.


----------



## LiquidFishing (Apr 6, 2016)

I have a heavy rod and reel, and I'm using 4/0 circle hooks right now. Was going to down it to around 2/0 or 3/0 but yeah. So sprider sinker you say alright thank you!


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Keep a mix of pyramid weights with you. I use 9 and 10 ft rods. I keep 2, 3, 4, and 5oz with me. If you have to use something over 5 it's too rough and you should just go home. As far as hooks. I prefer #2 kahles, or #2 circles for Pomps. They have very small odly shaped mouths and I'll put #3 circles if I'm targeting drums.


----------



## Heaver (Dec 30, 2015)

coastie83 said:


> Keep a mix of pyramid weights with you. I use 9 and 10 ft rods. I keep 2, 3, 4, and 5oz with me. If you have to use something over 5 it's too rough and you should just go home. As far as hooks. I prefer #2 kahles, or #2 circles for Pomps. They have very small odly shaped mouths and I'll put #3 circles if I'm targeting drums.


This is really bad advice. Sorry. So the original question of weight in different scenarios is a really good question that takes both knowing your equipment and the actually terrain of the surf you are fishing. Tonight, the winds were howling at 20mph and the waves were easily 4-6 feet. Depending on the species, this is great conditions. Down here I have found a lot of lightweight and light weight anglers! I just moved from VA where on a good day, the sea state is 4-7 feet, we consistently throw 8 and bait (8oz + bait weight) on 11-13 foot rods. I did just that and landed 5 red drum 36-42 inches and several sharks 3-4 feet. I use conventional bait casters, rods that throw 6-12oz that are 12 feet, 17lb mono to 50lb Shock leader, and my hooks are 7/0 - 9/0 snelled to 100lb mono. Short leaders help get away from the helicopter affect (2"-6"). Pyramids or frog tongue sinkers are my go to, I stay away from braid in the surf and avoid "double drop rigs when targeting anything but pompano. Don't give up on fishing just because the surf is too big, just attack it with bigger equipment! This spring I have routinely thrown 12oz sinkers and bait in extreme conditions and have had great success. It is better to adapt than be defeated easily. Good luck and let me know if you need any more info!


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Heaver said:


> This is really bad advice. Sorry. So the original question of weight in different scenarios is a really good question that takes both knowing your equipment and the actually terrain of the surf you are fishing. Tonight, the winds were howling at 20mph and the waves were easily 4-6 feet. Depending on the species, this is great conditions. Down here I have found a lot of lightweight and light weight anglers! I just moved from VA where on a good day, the sea state is 4-7 feet, we consistently throw 8 and bait (8oz + bait weight) on 11-13 foot rods. I did just that and landed 5 red drum 36-42 inches and several sharks 3-4 feet. I use conventional bait casters, rods that throw 6-12oz that are 12 feet, 17lb mono to 50lb Shock leader, and my hooks are 7/0 - 9/0 snelled to 100lb mono. Short leaders help get away from the helicopter affect (2"-6"). Pyramids or frog tongue sinkers are my go to, I stay away from braid in the surf and avoid "double drop rigs when targeting anything but pompano. Don't give up on fishing just because the surf is too big, just attack it with bigger equipment! This spring I have routinely thrown 12oz sinkers and bait in extreme conditions and have had great success. It is better to adapt than be defeated easily. Good luck and let me know if you need any more info!


Good input, Heaver. Thanks much!


----------



## LiquidFishing (Apr 6, 2016)

Heaver said:


> This is really bad advice. Sorry. So the original question of weight in different scenarios is a really good question that takes both knowing your equipment and the actually terrain of the surf you are fishing. Tonight, the winds were howling at 20mph and the waves were easily 4-6 feet. Depending on the species, this is great conditions. Down here I have found a lot of lightweight and light weight anglers! I just moved from VA where on a good day, the sea state is 4-7 feet, we consistently throw 8 and bait (8oz + bait weight) on 11-13 foot rods. I did just that and landed 5 red drum 36-42 inches and several sharks 3-4 feet. I use conventional bait casters, rods that throw 6-12oz that are 12 feet, 17lb mono to 50lb Shock leader, and my hooks are 7/0 - 9/0 snelled to 100lb mono. Short leaders help get away from the helicopter affect (2"-6"). Pyramids or frog tongue sinkers are my go to, I stay away from braid in the surf and avoid "double drop rigs when targeting anything but pompano. Don't give up on fishing just because the surf is too big, just attack it with bigger equipment! This spring I have routinely thrown 12oz sinkers and bait in extreme conditions and have had great success. It is better to adapt than be defeated easily. Good luck and let me know if you need any more info!


Thank you so much! Today we had waves of 4-5 feet and I was casting 8oz sinkers I reeled in 2 reds and 1 large stingray... not to bad for a 3 hour span...


----------



## Heaver (Dec 30, 2015)

LiquidFishing said:


> Thank you so much! Today we had waves of 4-5 feet and I was casting 8oz sinkers I reeled in 2 reds and 1 large stingray... not to bad for a 3 hour span...


Awesome showing! Glad you get daunted by having to use "more than 5 ounces of weight."


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Well Heaver we all don't have the luxury of being as awesome as you. And I didn't come from the shitty state of Virginia, I was fortunate enough to grow up here with all you transplanted pricks. We do things a little different. So if I gotta throw a 12 ounce weight to catch a pompano then I must be really desperate, or I'm working too hard on my day off, and chances are the beach isn't enjoyable anyway. So yeah, I'd go home. Great advice though. I should have been more considerate but I didn't know Neptune himself would chime in. But next time I'll cast out some barbells to prove my manliness and try to live more of a surf fishermans lifestyle! If you wanted a bro date with the OP you could have just said so, I would have backed off. Well off to hit the gym so I can work my way up to six ouncers.


----------



## LiquidFishing (Apr 6, 2016)

Hey guys, lets play nice on this thread! I don't want any bad mouthing here please!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

LiquidFishing said:


> Hey guys, lets play nice on this thread! I don't want any bad mouthing here please!


Bwahahahaha! Kim? Is that you?


----------



## Heaver (Dec 30, 2015)

This is a good reply!!!


----------



## LiquidFishing (Apr 6, 2016)

Kim who lol?


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Heaver said:


> This is a good reply!!!


Thanks for taking the high road, Heaver.

I'd hate to think we'd all have to justify our presence on the beach, guys. LOL. If so, Geronimo may be the only one left standing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mare_Mortis (May 16, 2012)

Luckily I have the luxury of being as awesome as Heaver and the trunk space of coastie to keep a wide mix of weights...I think the important lesson here is to adapt. If you head out for pomps and the sea is angry, pull out your heavy Sputniks, upgrade your hooks and hope the Reds and sharks are out. If the surf is flat, 1 oz in the first gut may produce a bounty...both guys were right; there's no need to beat yourself down, and if your hardheaded enough there's no reason to let the conditions beat you either. That being said, I think you are insane if you are heaving a freaking pound of lead, 6oz Sputniks should have plenty of hold...


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Mare_Mortis said:


> Luckily I have the luxury of being as awesome as Heaver and the trunk space of coastie to keep a wide mix of weights...I think the important lesson here is to adapt. If you head out for pomps and the sea is angry, pull out your heavy Sputniks, upgrade your hooks and hope the Reds and sharks are out. If the surf is flat, 1 oz in the first gut may produce a bounty...both guys were right; there's no need to beat yourself down, and if your hardheaded enough there's no reason to let the conditions beat you either. That being said, I think you are insane if you are heaving a freaking pound of lead, 6oz Sputniks should have plenty of hold...


True. Amazing that we're even talking about this.
Beach fishermen, more than any others, fish in all conditions. We fished in heavy rain and high winds about 3 weeks ago, and did well at Ft Pickens. About 6 oz is all we needed too, and not sure I could fish with much more than that.


----------



## Heaver (Dec 30, 2015)

The last three posts have been awesome and positive, one really important point has been reiterated...adaptability as a surf fisherman! Preach !


----------



## Fishin Mortician (Sep 15, 2015)

I set at least four rods, and sometimes as many as six. If my sinkers drift I have a mess on my hands. Used to get frustrated with the absolute junk sinkers that they sell at tackle shops, so started making my own. That was more than ten years ago. Started out with Gemini sinkers, then to Namix, then began creating hybrids by altering the designs and adding components. Even designed one that holds too well. LOL

Now these are all I make and use.




2,3,4,5 and 6 ounce sizes.

The idea is to simply select the sinker weight that best matches the rod's sweet spot, and not worry if the sinker will stick, because it will. When conditions are such that my sinker cannot hold, my first move is to tighten up the tension required to pop them. If that doesn't work, I fish them in an "Up-Tide" fashion. The only conditions that I have encountered that have overwhelmed them is when weed is thick.

A pyramid sinker is a great choice if you are holding your rod and setting the hook yourself. That is because they pop free so easily. As they settle in they lay on their side. As pressure is brought from the current pulling on the rig, they flip up on their heads and wobble along until the pressure eases sufficiently, then back on their side. You can feel this as a rattle rattle stop, rattle rattle stop as the pyramid travels downstream.

The Storm sinker attempted to change that by making it harder for the pointy end to raise up. That keeps the head digging. They are a better choice than pyramids by far, and you can still hold the rod and set the hook if you like.

Frog Tongue sinkers are a step up yet again. These tend to continue to dig vs. flopping onto their heads. They kind of bulldoze their way through the sand and that gives you grip. They come in all sizes and really don't cost much, you just have to find them.

I don't sell sinkers to strangers anymore. After making about four or five thousand of them, I am over it. Now I make them for myself, my family and friends and my fellow club members. These are the people that expect them, and like a crack dealer, they are completely hooked on my product. LOL

If you want to make your own, I can offer plenty of advice. Lots to learn and being safe with lead is hugely important to your health. There are many designs available by ordering over the internet. You could also ask your favorite tackle shop to carry better sinkers. Just let me know if you have ANY questions about sinkers, how they work, or how to make them.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Fishin Mortician said:


> I set at least four rods, and sometimes as many as six. If my sinkers drift I have a mess on my hands. Used to get frustrated with the absolute junk sinkers that they sell at tackle shops, so started making my own. That was more than ten years ago. Started out with Gemini sinkers, then to Namix, then began creating hybrids by altering the designs and adding components. Even designed one that holds too well. LOL
> 
> Now these are all I make and use.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mare_Mortis (May 16, 2012)

Fishin Mortician said:


> Now these are all I make and use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy f-ing f...first off your entire post was great, but those ballistic tipped spuds are the sexiest terminal I have ever seen. I know you don't make them for others but how would you feel about selling your design? That is how tackle should, and used to be made, by fishermen for fishermen...


----------



## LiquidFishing (Apr 6, 2016)

Yes yes these are the sexiest spuds i've seen lol


----------



## Fishin Mortician (Sep 15, 2015)

Not my design. Bought the moulds from across the pond. They have a very aerodynamic shape, in that the widest point is 1/3 the way back. The shape of the nose is sleekest at the speeds our sinkers fly. Think commercial jet nose cone shape. The ballistic tip....is powder paint and very slick.

EXPENSIVE...... to get setup with what you need. You can cut corners and use cheap wires and lead, but why bother when you are making really fine sinkers ?

If interested in learning to make your own, let me know and I can walk you through it. Have helped two others get started.


----------



## Mare_Mortis (May 16, 2012)

Fishin Mortician said:


> Not my design. Bought the moulds from across the pond. They have a very aerodynamic shape, in that the widest point is 1/3 the way back. The shape of the nose is sleekest at the speeds our sinkers fly. Think commercial jet nose cone shape. The ballistic tip....is powder paint and very slick.
> 
> EXPENSIVE...... to get setup with what you need. You can cut corners and use cheap wires and lead, but why bother when you are making really fine sinkers ?
> 
> If interested in learning to make your own, let me know and I can walk you through it. Have helped two others get started.



I have considered it...I really get tired of the flow and ebbs of the tackle industry, every few years a baitmaker comes out with a quality item and they either go out of business or eventually gets bought by the big guys and they turn it to crap. But then every ten years or so the big guys try to revamp the band name and they actually put out something of quality. Just long enough to convince you that spending $15 on a topwater is reasonable, then Lucy pulls the football out from good old Charlie Brown again...I can't stand how most jig heads and spinnerbaits are unbalanced, and most brush guards are off center. I digress, I would like to start but I am just getting into rod building...and I am horrible about following safety protocols which, like you said, is important when smelting lead.


----------

